# Netflix Daredevil trailer



## Louis Cypher (Mar 13, 2015)

This does look like a very cool series but havign said that, all the way through the trailer all I coudl think of was how much this looks and sounds just like Nolan's Dark Knight...... That is also my issue with Arrow, poor mans Dark Knight..... Seems a shame if this is the case coz whats so great about the Marvel Cinema Universe is that all the films are so different and unique. Well see I guess


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 14, 2015)

Had no idea, looking forward to it.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 16, 2015)

For the record, I actually liked the Affleck Daredevil movie. 

I tend to get caught up in the minutae of how practical things are in crime-deterrence gear. I got distracted by the trailer's showing Daredevil's ears being muffled by the mask.

(Story of why and how I learned echolocation available upon request. *laugh*)

Anyway, other than that, the trailer didn't give a huge sense of what the interpretation will be like, instead only giving the general outlines of the story, which is already known to fans. Time will tell if this particular telling will be compelling.


----------



## ridner (Mar 17, 2015)

looks like it could be good


----------



## ridner (Apr 14, 2015)

started watching this last night - so far, so good!


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 14, 2015)

Made it through the first three... AWESOME.

NOTHING like Dark Knight... this is dark and gritty, humorous and not pretentious at all. Great fights, feels like they are pulling from the 80's Frank Miller/Klaus Janson and Bill Sienkiewicz era, which makes me very happy! Cast very well.


----------



## fogcutter (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to agree, they are clearly relying on writing as the primary driver in this series. And the action scenes are great. This is definitely the series Marvel needed to keep it from becoming the new Disney - a lot of this stuff is pretty freaking grim. And I like the conflicts of corruption/order, nothingness/religion, meaningful-ess/meaninglessness. 

The bad part about the current education system in America is that smart people can't get good jobs. The good part is, people from liberal arts schools have made television AMAZING lately.


----------



## ridner (Apr 19, 2015)

I regret binge watching the whole season already


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm really invested in this series and hope Marvel keep going with it. I read an article yesterday about how Daredevil was a comic show for adults, and most of the comments were people bitching and moaning about how Flash/Arrow are also for adults; but let's be real, they're fairly hokey - moreso Flash than Arrow but still. Those ones are fairly formulaic in their plot structure, but Daredevil hasn't been following how they do it in any sort. It's gritty, it's all practical, and you never felt like you're being strung along.

I'm just fighting with myself to sit and binge it but I know better than to since that's what I did with House of Cards and now I'm 2 seasons behind on that since I forget everything that happened


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 20, 2015)

Marvel's Daredevil is probably my favorite TV adaptation of a comic book. I didn't even like Daredevil in the comics. I know there's been a few runs that are highly praised, but I never got around to reading them. The show, if it does draw off them, is all the better for it. It's dark, but not in the way where Daredevil just speaks in a gruff snarl and complains about being the anti-hero. It's dark because it has to be. I think the action is some of the best I've seen outside film. There's a sequence that takes place in a hallway in the second or third episode that just blew my mind. It's so well-done. The characterization is mostly on point, too. There's a few people who sort of get lost in the ever-ratcheting drama, but all the main characters are pleasurable to watch. This is what Arrow wanted to be. I hope Marvel keeps this streak up, because they've been losing the TV war the same way they've been winning the movie war.


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2015)

> There's a sequence that takes place in a hallway in the second or third episode that just blew my mind. It's so well-done



Episode 2 - they said somewhere they wanted to base it off of the scene it Oldboy (which has been my reference to anyone I know for why they should get into DD, so it makes sense) where it's all one long shot and you feel every hit


----------



## ridner (Apr 21, 2015)

never been a fan of the comics either and loved Season 1


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2015)

BOOM!

Netflix Orders a Second Season of 'Marvel's Daredevil' | News | Marvel.com


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Apr 22, 2015)

Plan on watching this after I finish "Wilfred." Reading this thread makes me excited


----------



## celticelk (Apr 22, 2015)

Still have two episodes left. So good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd have never thought of ol' Private Pyle to play Kingpin on my own, but damn, he sure does a good job of it.


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Apr 23, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'd have never thought of ol' Private Pyle to play Kingpin on my own, but damn, he sure does a good job of it.


 
Aside from playing Pyle and also Edgar from MIB, i can't recall seeing Vincent D'Onofrio in much at all.

I have to admit that his performances as Fisk are what really set Daredevil apart from Arrow (IMO), he adds real presence and a menacing gravitas to the role. and i can't think of a single villain from Arrow that approaches that. (maybe Manu bennett as Slade Wilson?)

I also like that the direction/portrayal of Fisk is of a man who is Ruthless rather than "Evil" - if that makes sense


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 23, 2015)

ManOnTheEdge said:


> Aside from playing Pyle and also Edgar from MIB, i can't recall seeing Vincent D'Onofrio in much at all.



He had a lengthy and well-received roll on Law & Order: Criminal Intent.


----------



## ridner (Apr 24, 2015)

wasn't he in the "The Cell" also?


----------

